# Programm zum Öffnen und Schließen



## finntroll (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

ich suche ein Programm, welches ein Fenster wie Word, Excel, Internet Explorer, öffnet und wieder schließt und wieder öffnet und wieder schließt und das im 5sec Takt.

Hat vllt jemand so ein Programm wäre echt nett

Danke


----------



## Alex F. (14. Januar 2008)

Word alleine braucht doch schon min 8 sec um sich zu öffnen wie soll er es dann schon nach.

aber schau mal hier 
http://www.pcgo.ch/praxis/cm/page/page.php?id=392&table=pg

Grüsse bb


----------



## finntroll (14. Januar 2008)

Also erstmal danke,

das mit den 5 sec war nur als Schätzwert gedacht natürlich kann es auch länger oder kürzer sein. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das von dir Angebtene Programm meinen Wünschen entspricht. Also ich meine es soll öffnen können und danach schließen und dann wieder öffnen über einen bestimmten Zeitraum.
Ich habe jetzt eine Idee also:
Ich erstelle eine Batch Datei die Folgendes können sollte:
Internet Explorer öffnen
ein paar Sekunden warten
Internet Explorer Schließen
und diesen Vorgang wiederholen bis man eine Taste drückt.

Also ich bin soweit:
Start iexplore

nun ja nicht viel aber ein Anfang
bitte um Hilfe

Danke nochmal


----------



## Tody83 (16. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Ich hab da ein Tool das dafür bestens geeignet wäre...
Wenn du noch keine Lösung gefunden hast stell ich es heute auf Nacht rein.
Muss jetzt leider los...

Bis heute um 22:30 ca.
lg Tody


----------



## Alex F. (16. Januar 2008)

in meinem Tip stand eignetlich alles drin was du brauchst aber hier noch mal deutlicher


```
' du brauchst eine Form mit einem Timer 
Private sub Form_Load
timer1.Interval = 5000 '5 sec
timer1.Enabled = true
end Sub 

Private sub Timer1_Timer()
static pid as long 
dim proc as object 
dim wmi as object 
' Verbindung mit WMI herstellen
Set wmi = GetObject( winmgmts:")
' neue leere Win32_Process-Klasse anlegen
Set proc = wmi.Get("Win32_Process")
' Programm starten
if pid = 0 then
proc.Create ( iexplore.exe",,,pid)
else
' Programm beenden
set proc= wmi.Get("Win32_Process.Handle=" & pid)
proc.Terminate 0
pid = 0 
end if 
end sub
```
Grüsse bb


----------



## Tody83 (17. Januar 2008)

Hi

Wie gesagt die Tools...

http://www.easysys.at/taskkiller.zip

Entpacken...
Taskkiller /? für Infos
TaskRun.bat /? zeigt Batch-Hilfe an...

Aufruf: TaskRun /I sol.exe 1
Startet den Patch der in einer Schleife läuft bis Benutzer diese auf Tastendruck abbricht.
Die 1 bedeutet -> 1 Sekunde warten bis Sol.exe wieder beendet wird
Batch wartet nach jedem Durchgang 3 Sek ob Benutzer agiert.
Kann bei bedarf geändert werden...

lg Tody


----------



## finntroll (17. Januar 2008)

Ah Okay Danke an euch beide ich werd mal beides versuchen 
Gruß finntroll


----------



## DeeForce (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo 

Habe da eine Frage und zwar ist das Programm wo über VB geschrieben ist auch für mich nützlich was bei mir aber noch das Problem oder Frage ist wie geht das über den WMI welchen brauche ich dort und wie stelle ich diesen dann ein.

Mfg Marcus


----------



## Tody83 (30. Januar 2008)

Hi...

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht ganz....

Erleuter bitte genauer was du meinst bzw. was du Machen willst...

lg Tody


----------



## DeeForce (30. Januar 2008)

Also es sieht so aus ich brauche ein Programm das wenn ich zwei Tabs auf habe das heist einmal Excel und einmal Word das sie sich automatisch nach einer gewiessen zeit abwechselnd in den Vordergrund setzt.
Da ich bis dahin noch nichts gefunden habe habe ich das obere skript gesehen und es etwas ausgebaut leider verstehe ich nichts über den sogenanten WMI wo das skript versucht daruaf zu zugreifen.


----------



## DeeForce (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo 
Also das obere Skrip funktioniert soweit gut bei mir ich habe nur das Problem das,das Programm sich nicht schließt sondern es geht das Programm wo ich öffnen möchte mehrmals auf also alle 10 sec.
Kann mir da jemand helfen wie das machen kann das ,das Prgramm sich schließt und dann wieder öffnet


----------



## Tody83 (31. Januar 2008)

Hi...

Vorest: Es heist Task nicht Tab...

Was willst du jetzt?
Programm öffnen und schließen oder die Tasks abwechselnd in den vordergrund holen...
Willst du das mit Word und Excel oder waren das nur Beispiele?

Willst du ein eigenes Programm das du startest wo du die 2 Programme angibst oder willst es mit VBA in Excel integrieren?

Wie gesagt ich/wir brauchen Details um helfen zu können...

lg Tody


----------



## DeeForce (2. Februar 2008)

Also es sieht so aus ich möchte das sich zwei Task abwechselnd so alle 2 min bzw. ein Programm nach 2 min das andere nach 30 sec  in den Vordergrund setzen.
Es sollte eine Visu Programm sein und eine Excel Tabelle beide werden auf einem 42“ Monitor dargestellt. 
Am liebsten wer es mir wen man dieses in Visual Basic Programmieren kann.


----------

